# MIUI - Full Review Video



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I know MIUI has been out for a while now but I made an HD full review video about a week after it came out. People are posting it on other forums already, so I thought I'd post it here for anyone who is still on the fence and needs a little a push . 



 I also made a step by step tutorial on how to install it, for new people (from whatever state your phone is in right now).


----------



## Ty0294 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks! Actually deciding to check it out, I assume you can change fonts correct?

Edit: Actually not installing because of reported data issues with the latest build and new build coming tomorrow. oh well.


----------



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

"Ty0294 said:


> Thanks! Actually deciding to check it out, I assume you can change fonts correct?
> 
> Edit: Actually not installing because of reported data issues with the latest build and new build coming tomorrow. oh well.


Yeah you can change the fonts...that's actually the only thing I wish I would have added to the video (there was so much to cover!). I haven't had any data issues on this build, but everyone seems to be reporting different experiences, so waiting would probably be a good idea. .


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

You can change everything on this rom at the touch of a button. I use a lockscreen like sense 3.0 but I like the neongt theme for the rest of the phone. But I changed the fonts to stock. You can literally tailer the entire phone to your liking using multiple themes. MIUI is by far the best rom available for the X in terms of customizations. The biggest pain is the first time you install the initial setup is pretty time consuming in terms of laying out your icons and theme. But once done saving the layout via miui backup makes this a one time deal. Definitely worth a try for anyone.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Cool, thanks for this! Very helpful for people who are new to MIUI.


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

I've had a review/install tutorial our for a few weeks now didn't think to post it here


----------



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

Framework43 said:


> Thank you


 No problem buddy. I was glad to show it off for you. Thanks for making this happen on the X. Enjoying the hell out of it


----------

